# Life of an EME officer



## hyung7423 (5 May 2015)

Hi my name is Andrew, and I am an EME DEO (OCdt). I am departing to Quebec in a few weeks to receive basic training in June. I was wondering if any current/retired EME officers could describe to me how an average day of an EME OFFICER is like. One burning question: what happens after dp1 in New Brunswick? Do we get to choose where we get to work, or do we fly/ship out to wherever we are needed?


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2015)

AndrewEME said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any current/retired EME officers could describe to me how an average day of an EME OFFICER is like.



EME Officer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+infantry+reserve&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tylIVdK2GsOC8QeRrYDQDg&gws_rd=ssl#rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&q=site:army.ca+%22EME+officer%22


----------



## hyung7423 (5 May 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2015)

AndrewEME said:
			
		

> Thank you.



You are welcome, and good luck!


----------

